# Pascal - Return ?



## aRaneus (23. August 2003)

Moin, moin,
ich wollte wissen, ob es in Pascal so eine Arte "return;" Befehl gibt mit dem man das Programm noch einmal von anfang an laden lassen kann...
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

